# An Epic Rail Journey: 9357 miles aboard Amtrak.



## Adrouault (Dec 16, 2017)

[SIZE=11pt]An Epic Rail Journey: 9357 miles aboard Amtrak.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Preface Post.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]This trip report will cover roughy 3.5 weeks of rail travel, including travel on the Northeast Regional from Stamford to Penn Station and returning,, Silver Meteor from New York Penn to Miami, and back. Lake Shore Limited from Croton on Hudson to Chicago, and then the return 11 days later, from Chicago to Rochester, the Southwest Chief, from Chicago to Los Angeles, and last but not least the Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited from Los Angeles to Chicago via San Antonio.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]For the Florida trip, I’ll be traveling with my girlfriend, and for the western adventure, I’ll be going solo.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]The schedule is as follows:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]12/25, STM-NYP-MIA(+1)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]01/3: MIA-NYP-STM (+1)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]01/6: CRT-CHI (+1)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]1/7: CHI-LAX (+2)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]01/14: LAX-CHI (+3)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]01/17: CHI-ROC (+1)\[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]All of this travel will be done in roomettes. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I guess the most apparent question is: why the train for a journey of this size?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Well, for the Florida leg, it was actually cheaper for 2 tickets and a roomette, round trip, than it would have been to get two coach plane tickets, round trip. And for the Los Angeles portion of the trip, I figured it would be fun to see some more scenery. I’ve done the SWC from LAX to CHI in June with my girlfriend, and we enjoyed it. Haven’t done the SWC westbound before, so that’ll be something different. Then, to avoid too much repetition, I’ll be taking the TE/SL back to Chicago.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I’ll be bringing along a DSLR, and updating this post as the trip goes on. So get excited for this report![/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I’m looking forward to doing a (relatively) live report.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Posting this in advance, to see if anyone has any particular recommendations/suggestions/tips for the trip, and also to get everyone excited![/SIZE]


----------



## oregon pioneer (Dec 16, 2017)

I'll let others do the recommendations, I'm just along for the ride (and the photos).







It sounds like a wonderful trip, and I am sure you will have fun!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 16, 2017)

Ditto,I too look forward to reading your trip report for this Wonderful Adventure!

You're a Vet of LD Travel so no tips are needed. I suggest you read the Trip reports and threads here on AU that cover these Routes and,Trains!

Have a ball!


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 16, 2017)

I am looking forward to this. As I've said, my only experience before was a 3 day jaunt on the 4 and 48 from LAX to ROC. This will be a very different type of trip.

Hahaha.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking forward to your trip report. I've been on all those trains myself and know that you're in for a treat. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you all for the enthusiasm. The trip starts in a week from today!


----------



## JRR (Dec 19, 2017)

Have a great trip. Too bad our paths won’t cross!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 21, 2017)

Enjoy yours, JRR! How was the ride down on 97?


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 25, 2017)

Good evening from onboard the Silver Meteor, 97 to Miami.Currently 10 miles north of FBG, going at around 65 MPH.

Today's travels included a ride on the Northeast Regional 157, from STM to NYP, which was practically empty. After dropping our bags off, it was time for lunch with friends.

Then back to the ClubAcela, where we enjoyed the free wifi, and had some nice conversations with others on our route. Boarding began at 3pm for the 3:15 departure, and we were soon on our way out of Penn Station.

When Newark rolled around, our SCA came by introducing himself. He's extremely professional, and unfailingly polite. Given that I took a nasty fall on snow this morning, we decided to have dinner in the roomette. My girlfriend had the AmSteak, and I had the land and sea.

Both of us greatly enjoyed the steak. I thought the fish-cake was decent.

Had the beds made up early. Now sitting in the top berth, watching the Christmas lights pass my window.

More tomorrow!


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 25, 2017)

OMG. I forgot the most exciting part of the day. In ClubAcela, I met Wolf Blitzer!


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 26, 2017)

Adrouault said:


> In ClubAcela, I met Wolf Blitzer!


So ClubAcela became the Situation Room for a while?


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 26, 2017)

Indeed it did.'

The rest of the ride has been great.

Slept from Richmond VA to Jesup GA, and then had a good breakfast on pancakes in dining car. It's a brand new viewliner dining car, with sets of windows above the tables as well.

Then back to the rom to hang out a bit, followed by lunch. The burger was, as always, pretty decent.

Currently running 45 late just before Sebring.

I don't want to be redundant, and I know I mentioned the SCA before, but he's exceptional. Polite, friendly, and goes out of his way to make everything great. Wanted to take a shower this afternoon before arrival in Miami, so before I went in, he folded towels, put them around the drain outside the shower, and inside, so I could have a place to stand. He did this without asking.

Just exceptional.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 26, 2017)

What was the name of your SCA on the Meteor? (Just wondering if any of us know him--many of us have had exceptional SCAs on that train!)


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 26, 2017)

Patrick. He's usually in the cafe car, he said. He's chipper, very enthusiastic, with a southern drawl.


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 27, 2017)

And my 9357 journey just got even longer.

I got a call this AM that the TE is cancelled on the day I'm travelling.

I was able to rebook on the SL/CZ combo, with a one night layover in EMY.

This will add to the mileage of this trip.

2438 on the CZ, 469 on the CS

2907 miles, 179 miles more than planned before.

New total mileage is 9536.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

I haven't met Patrick--he sounds very nice.

Sorry about your TE being cancelled--actually, there are people on AU who go out of their way to get more mileage by traveling the longest route possible wherever they are going!



("The traveler" is our champion expert at this!)


----------



## Medic981 (Dec 28, 2017)

I enjoy time on the train which is why I ride for no particular reason other than to ride the rails. I traveled the TE once last year from LAX to CHI. This March I am traveling CHI to LAX on the TE. I am planning a trip on the CZ and EB for 2019.

I hope you are enjoying your time on the train. I am looking forward to my trip in March. BWI to WAS on the NE WAS to CHI on CL CHI to LAX on the TE and LAX to SEA on the CS.


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks. Going back to NY in 5 days, LSL in 8 days!


----------



## Adrouault (Dec 29, 2017)

[SIZE=11pt]Revised train times, reflecting the recent changes.[/SIZE]

Assuming on time performance is good.

[SIZE=11pt]27h24m going to Miami[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]26:50 going back to New York[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]18h 19 minutes from CRT to CHI[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]5 H 15 layover[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]43 hour 15 minute on the SWC to LAX[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]11h44 LAX to EMY[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]52h40 EMY to CHI[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]6h40 min Layover[/SIZE]

11 hour 20 minutes CHI to ROC.

[SIZE=11pt]7 days and 23 hours on the rails.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]191 hours.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]13 hours layover in Chicago round trip.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]9 nights.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]9 Breakfasts[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]6 Lunches[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]8 Dinners[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]23 meals on amtrak[/SIZE]


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jan 2, 2018)

Most of the Sleeping Car Attendants I met were very good, polite and professional. Only good memories for me. I think it has a lot to do with your own attitude and friendly behavior.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, plans changed again, and we took the Auto Train from Sanford to Lorton.

Got to the station at 1:45, checked in the car, and boarded 30 minutes late, at 3pm.

We had a bedroom, upgraded from a roomette. My girlfriend's father and brother were in the bedroom next to us, so it was converted into a suite for the afternoon, changed back before bed.

The SCA was atrocious. Simply atrocious. After my splendid experience on the meteor, this was a shock. My girlfriend's brother wasn't feeling well, and wanted to lie down, so we asked if the top bunk could be made up so he could rest. The SCA flat out refused, saying it was too much work for him, and he'd come back when we all wanted our beds made. He got very agressive, despite us being impeccably polite and understanding.

We were stunned.

Beds were made when we got back from dinner. Dinner food was good, the Petite Tender, the stewed beef was pretty good, but service was terrible. It took 30 minutes before we could order drinks, well after we had placed food orders. Just all-around a bad crew.

I'm saddened.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 3, 2018)

That SCA needs to be reported, as well as any other turds that were on that crew.

The Auto-Train Crews used to be the "Pride of the Railroad" but evidently as the good OBS like AUer Tom retire, theyre being replaced by slackers and jerks.

Hopefully the new CEO is aware of this and a fix is,in the works!


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> That SCA needs to be reported, as well as any other turds that were on that crew.
> 
> The Auto-Train Crews used to be the "Pride of the Railroad" but evidently as the good OBS like AUer Tom retire, theyre being replaced by slackers and jerks.
> 
> Hopefully the new CEO is aware of this and a fix is,in the works!



Agreed. What made it upsetting was that this was my way of introducing my girlfriend's family to Long Distance rail travel. And it didn't go that well.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 8, 2018)

Greetings from the Southwest Chief, 90 minutes into the trip, one day late!

Where to begin?

Took the LSL from NYP, 2 hours delayed in departing, because the equipment was literally frozen shut, and pipes were frozen. That took 2 hours. Once we made it to Albany, we had to wait for the 48/448 to be separated, and then there was an engine problem with their train, and that had to be addressed before we could connect to 449 out of BOS. Then it became clear that we had an engine issue on our train. I fell asleep around 10pm, and we were still in ALB. I anxiously awoke a few times in the night to check progress, and we were barely making any progress. when I finally got up for the day, at 6AM, we were just departing Rochester, NY.

So, I resigned myself to not making my connection, but I held out a faint hope that the 3 would be severely delayed enough to allow me to make the connection.

As we were approaching Chicago, I saw that 3 had left Chicago, so I was pretty irked. I had heard horror stories about being sent to a dirty and unpleasant motel in the suburbs, by amtrak, so Using Hotels.com rewards, I cashed in my points for a night at the Ritz Carlton. 

When I got off the train, and went over to the customer service area, the queue was forming VERY fast. People were getting more and more irked. The agents handled it decently, and I was assured that I'd have a roomette on the SWC the following day.

I checked my email at this point, on my phone, and saw that at 4:51 Chicago time, while I was still in line, Amtrak had sent a new itinerary with me in a sleeper.

The crew on the LSL was decent. Far from outstanding, but decent. Got the job done. Dinner was adequate. Had the Amsteak, which is normally good, but this was clearly not cooked to order, and had a strange texture, but it got the job done. I was starving after these misadventures. Had the railway french toast for breakfast, and the burger for lunch. No Amstew. They were stocked with supplies for a full lunch service!
After a day in Chicago, I went back to the Metropolitan lounge, and soon thereafter boarded the SWC which departed Union Station at 15:01 Central.
Just pulling into Princeton now.
All is well. Will post updates soon.


----------



## OBS (Jan 8, 2018)

May you have an uneventful trip.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 8, 2018)

If you are on the SWC 1/8/2018, I just watched you go through La Plata, MO right on time. Looks like the weather has warmed up just enough to overcome last week's Winter Problems. Should be a pleasant on time trip to Los Angeles.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks. Yes, I waved to the camera, from the lounge car, as we went through La Plata. I had dinner with the Vice Chair of the National Association for railway passengers.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry about your LSL nightmare Adrouault! I had a similar one myself: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/72059-lsl-48-28/

So you only left NYP 2 hours late but got into CHI too late to miss the connection to the SWC/3? So you lost a lot of time enroute between NYP and CHI or did I read that incorrectly?


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 9, 2018)

You read it correctly. Lost 4 hours at ALB


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jan 9, 2018)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Sorry about your LSL nightmare Adrouault! I had a similar one myself: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/72059-lsl-48-28/
> 
> So you only left NYP 2 hours late but got into CHI too late to miss the connection to the SWC/3? So you lost a lot of time enroute between NYP and CHI or did I read that incorrectly?





Adrouault said:


> You read it correctly. Lost 4 hours at ALB


More problems through upstate New York in winter? I'm sure most of you LSL veterans can't be surprised and I (and Adroualt) learned the hard way. BUF, SYR and other cities along the route are notorious for bad weather and snow. Certainly this strengthens the argument for more and alternate routes so we're not dependent on/ stuck with the LSL when things go bad.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 9, 2018)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Philly Amtrak Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about your LSL nightmare Adrouault! I had a similar one myself: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/72059-lsl-48-28/
> ...


You can take the CL or the Card.






Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 9, 2018)

Blue beat me to it!

But The Dirty Bird or the Crap Ltd. isnt Philly's cup of tea, he only wants the Back from the Grave Broadway Ltd. or the Pennsy to run to CHI from Philly!


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 11, 2018)

The rest of the SWC voyage was pretty great. One day late, but great. SCA was decent. Not exceptional, but more than adequate. Food was great.
Had the Land and Sea first night, was sad to see the downgrade on the SWC from shrimp to the fish cake. Steak was great, of course.

Second night, had the signature steak.

We had a full hour in Albuquerque, so I walked around for a bit. Had some fascinating conversations, and arrived on time to Los Angeles.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Jan 11, 2018)

I've been on the SWC several times. It's one of the few trains I've never had a significant delay on and one of my favorite ones.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 12, 2018)

Adrouault said:


> Food was great.
> 
> Had the Land and Sea first night, was sad to see the downgrade on the SWC from shrimp to the fish cake. Steak was great, of course.
> 
> ...


The same National Menu is on all the LD trains that use that menu which is every train except the CONO and Cardinal that I know of. So the Land and Sea item was downgraded on all LD National Menu trains to fish cake from the shrimp. The National Menu from last year with the shrimp and pork sliders was much better than current menu. Hopefully the new menu when introduced in 2018 will be better.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 13, 2018)

Those pork sliders were really good!


----------



## caravanman (Jan 14, 2018)

Can you expand a little about your hotel arrangements in Chicago? I think you paid for that yourself? If so, did you get any refund/compensation for that?

Ed.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 17, 2018)

I paid for the hotel out of pocket, or rather, using points, since I didn't want to risk being put in a poor quality motel out by O'Hare.

No compensation from Amtrak since I dealt with it on my own.

Currently on the CZ from EMY to CHI. will be at CHI in the next 2 hours.

Will provide a full report for the return trip in the next couple days once I arrive.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 18, 2018)

Back in Rochester this afternoon, 4 hours late into ROC.

the CS was great. left LA at 10:10 and got into San Jose that evening. Had the burger for lunch, and the land+sea for dinner.

Took a rest during the afternoon, had the bed made down at SLO.

At SLO, I stepped off the train where my aunt was waiting for me, and the SCA recognized her, because she's a frequent CS traveler.

On the CZ, it was simply stunning, saw some amazing scenery. Hardly any snow in the sierras, and not that much in the Rockies where we were. There was great narration from the California rail museum between Sac and Reno, about the history of railway construction and implementation in the area.

Similar narration as we went through the mountains and canyons of Colorado. Steak on the first night of the CZ was badly overcooked. Instead of the mashed potatoes I had ordered, they brought a baked potato, and then switched it out. They did this on both dinners. haha.

Got to Chicago on time, hung out at the Metro Lounge, before boarding the LSL 2 hours late. Went to bed soon after departure. Woke up outside CLE, 3 hours late. Had an extra meal on the train, the salad, which was pretty good, I thought.

So, that sums up the trip.

Will provide some more narrative about the trip as I get over the fatigue. Still far less tiring than flying!


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 26, 2018)

And, one week later, I got back on the train. Doing a weekend in Chicago with my girlfriend.

Completely last minute. Decided at 6pm, checked the tracker, saw that the train was on time at ALB, nad made a last minute booking for a roomette. I had a 100 dollar voucher, which was given to me by Amtrak after the terrible SCA on the AT.

Train pulled into ROC right on time, and we boarded quickly. SCA came by to introduce himself, and then promptly made the beds. We got a solid 9 hours of sleep, and woke up for breakfast in Indiana. One of the crew in the dining car recognized me from my last trip. This also happened on the LSL eastbound to ROC last Wednesday night.

Funny how that happens.

Breakfast was the Railway French Toast, which is THANKFULLY still served on LSL. It wasn't an option on the Zephyr or the SWC.

It was great, and the crew have been quite good on this trip.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 28, 2018)

Arrived in Chicago roughly an hour late on Friday. Stayed in an Airbnb and hung out with friends, and had some amazing meals, including tonight, my last night, at Le Cochon Volant, The flying pig. The Foie Gras was exceptional, and then I had a nice chat with a cabbie from Mumbai. Now at the Metropolitan lounge, waiting for the train back to ROC.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 29, 2018)

Uneventful train ride back to Rochester, except for a strange SCA. Just peculiar, and a bit unfriendly. We arrived into ROC 30 mins late, which is basically on-time in my book.

While on the LSL last night, I got an email that informed me I had reached Amtrak Select status.

The trip is over.

The total mileage traveled was 10131 Miles. 16304 km. What an amazing adventure.

Just to re-cap, the trip was NYP-MIA, Sanford to Lorton. STM-NYP-CHI-LAX-EMY-CHI-ROC-CHI-ROC

I had many meals aboard amtrak. 
24 in total,

8 Dinners

9 Breakfast

7 Lunches.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 30, 2018)

Adrouault said:


> Uneventful train ride back to Rochester, except for a strange SCA. Just peculiar, and a bit unfriendly. We arrived into ROC 30 mins late, which is basically on-time in my book.
> 
> While on the LSL last night, I got an email that informed me I had reached Amtrak Select status.
> 
> ...


Wish I had realized it -- we were on the same train as far as BUF. Were you on 48 or 448? I was on 448, with Jana. I thought she was fine, just a little reserved.


----------



## Adrouault (Jan 31, 2018)

Were you in the Sleeper 4820?

I was in 4811. Did you go to breakfast?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 1, 2018)

Adrouault said:


> Were you in the Sleeper 4820?
> 
> I was in 4811. Did you go to breakfast?


Yes, I always choose the 448, even though I was getting off at Buffalo this time, because I like to walk the train to the diner.

I did go to breakfast, fairly early. I almost always choose the Continental with oatmeal, because I like a simple breakfast.


----------



## Adrouault (Feb 14, 2018)

Too bad we didn't chat!


----------



## Rover (Feb 15, 2018)

My longest one-way travel on Amtrak was a trip I took back in 1981 from MSP-SEA-LA, totaling 3,176 miles.

I had airline privileges then, so I flew from DFW to MSP, and from LAX back to DFW. But... If I had gone on Amtrak from Dallas to Chicago to Seattle to LA to Dallas, then that trip would have added another 3,146 Amtrak miles totaling 6,322 for that entire route.

But I didn't have the time off from work, or the pocket change to take Amtrak all of that way!!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Feb 20, 2018)

Posted to wrong topic in error. May be removed by ADMIN.


----------

